# Dos Befehl gesucht



## Peshay (24. August 2001)

ich brauch n dos befehel mit dem ich MS-Dos auf ne andre platte kopieren kann


----------



## dash (24. August 2001)

xcopy...?


----------



## Peshay (24. August 2001)

und was xcopy ich dann?
ich hab halt Windows98
will MS-DOS auf ne alte kiste drauf, also platte bei mir reinhängen und wie bekomm ich da nu DOS drauf? bzw. was muss ich kopieren?


----------



## Moartel (24. August 2001)

Mach mal xcopy /?
Ich glaube dann müsstest du eine Liste mit Optionen kriegen. 
Leider raff ich null was du willst. Willst du etwa das DOS von Win98 auf ne andere Platte kopieren? Wenn das der Fall ist kann ich dir nur dringend abraten, da das eine stark verstümmelte Variante ist. Kauf dir DOS 6.22 (z.B. bei ebay) und installier es auf der 2ten Platte. Dann nen einfach Bootmanager rauf und fertig.


----------



## Peshay (24. August 2001)

des is egal wie verstümmelt des dos is
solang nur ein gammliges programm darauf leuft und des 24 stunden... passt des


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. August 2001)

hehe kannst doch gleich deine startdisk auf die platte kopieren *gggggg*%)


----------



## Moartel (25. August 2001)

Und wenn du einfach im DOS-Modus startest? Schau mal auf der Homepage eine Mainboardherstellers nach wie man eine reine DOS-Umgebung kriegt. So was braucht man für das flashen eines BIOS und die haben da eigentlich ganz gute Anleutungen. Du musst nur sofern vorhanden ein paar Zeilen aus ein paar Dateien löschen.
Ist einfacher und erfüllt eigentlich den gleichen Zweck. 
Solltest du ein spezielles Programm laufen lassen wollen könntest du ja mal sagen was das ist, das macht vieles einfacher.


----------



## Peshay (25. August 2001)

eure lösungen langweiln mich langsam...
is ersma eh nur für n freund, dem hab ich mal systemdatein draufgeklatsch und noch so n command ordner aus meinem windows verzeichniss draufghaun.... und jetzt schau ma mal obs geht... ende fertig aus


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. August 2001)

LOL sehr nett, sag mal was denkst du dir eigentlich? :# 
Außerdem die Daten der Stardisk reichen allemal, aber da du es ja alles soo schön erklärt hast, was du genau möchtest und so *kopfschuss*
Aber nein, was sag ich da, es liegt ja an uns, das wir nicht Gedankenlesen können.


----------



## Peshay (25. August 2001)

ma muss ja auch nich alles gleich so persönlich nehmen...


----------



## Rene (25. August 2001)

> *des is egal wie verstümmelt des dos is
> solang nur ein gammliges programm darauf leuft und des 24 stunden... passt des *



Und dann kommt wieder: Win suckZ, Linux ruleZ!

Macht es euch doch nicht schwerer als es ist. Wenn man eine Hardware vernünftig zum laufen bringen will, dann installiert nen vernünftigen Treiber und keinen der Unmögliches möglich machen soll. Wenn ihr Software gut zum laufen bringen wollt, dann schafft euch eine vernünftige Oberfläsche und spielt alles das auf, was man dazu braucht. Sorry, für meine Oberlehrersprache, aber wenn man besoffen sein will, dann trink ich doch auch nicht 5 Liter Mineralwasser, oder?


René


----------



## Moartel (25. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Rene _
> *
> 
> Sorry, für meine Oberlehrersprache, aber wenn man besoffen sein will, dann trink ich doch auch nicht 5 Liter Mineralwasser, oder?
> ...



Wieso eigentlich ned? Evtl. ist ja ein bisserl Alk im Wasser und dann muss man eben entsprechend mehr saufen.
Sorry dass ich so destruktiv bin aber das musste einfach sein. :> 

Ich verstehe den Sinn in deinem Posting leider nicht, muss aber sagen dass man das "Windows suckz" ned provozieren muss. 
Wenn du dir mal einige ältere Threads zu diesem Thema ansiehst wirst du merken dass ich auch einer der aktiven Anhänger dieser These war. Man sollte lieber Leute dazu ermutigen sich ein wenig mit Treibern und Hardware auseinanderzusetzen und Win2000 draufzutun. Dann werden die genau so wie ich merken dass Windows nicht halb so mies sit wie es oft gesagt wird. Allerdings bin ich auch heute noch der Überzeugung dass in vielen Anwendungsgebieten Win nicht im geringsten an Linux rankommt und ich wenn ich mich damit besser auskennen würde wahrscheinlich immer noch auf Linux umgewöhnen würde. 
Meine mittlerweile größte Kritik an Linux ist dass nach dem das System einmal (aus welchem Grund auch immer) mit Reset "beendet" wurde gravierende Spuren zurückbleiben die bei einem Windows nicht vorhanden sind.


----------



## Rene (26. August 2001)

@Mortal

Du hast recht, dieses Posting war unnütz, war einfach nur Ironie! Es ist halt nur immer wieder erstaunlich, was einige Leute dem Win so alles abverlangen wollen.

Ich bin selber ein Pro-Win, da Linux absolut keine HomePC-Oberfläsche ist. Oder hat deine Freundin/Frau schonmal versucht Linux zu benutzen, geschweige denn eine Software/Hardware aufzuladen? Ich hoffe für dich nicht... 


Richter: Der Angeklagter macht sich dem Spammen im Board schuldig.
Staatsanwalt: Ich plediere auf Todesstrafe!
Anwalt: Tja René, da kann ich nicht mehr helfen!
Der Vollstrecker::smoke: 

René :# :# :#


----------



## Moartel (26. August 2001)

Du hast leider nur zum Teil recht. Linux wäre gerade für den Home-PC ideal, da es einmal gut eingerichtet für den normalen Hausgebraucht praktisch keinen Wartungsbedarf hat. Und es wird sich auch kaum großartg ein Programm das nicht der Systemkonfiguration dient aufhängen und was kaputtmachen.
Aber verlangen kann man vom einem OS dass so teuer ist wie Win sicherlich einiges. Natürlich hast du vollkommen recht, einige meinen dass ein OS alles können muss. Die sollten sich mal ein Linux oder so was ansehen. Dann wissen die was Win von der Einfahcheit alles bringt. Aber ohne Eigeninitiative ist eben auch nix zu machen.

Also für Frau bin ich mit noch nicht gaz 18 wohl etwas zu jung. Freundin hab ich (meistens bin ich darüber froh :smoke: ) keine. Aber mit SuSE und deren netten kleinen Bugs und unfähigkeit für das eigene System funkionierende Updates rauszubringen hab ich selber genug Ärger gehabt. Brauchst mir nix darüber zu erzählen.


----------



## Peshay (26. August 2001)

was sich alles aus einer gaaaaaanzz einfach formulierten frage entwickeln kann... ^__^


----------



## Daywalker (5. September 2001)

so du kopierst das MS-DOS Verzeichnis von platte zu platte!
dann machst du auf dem Stamm rechner sys c: a: (kopiert die Systemdateien von c au a. kannst natürlich auch von c auf ne andere Platte kopieren! wenn du msdos drauf hast gabs da früher einen help befehl da konnte man sich die funktionen anschauen!


----------



## Peshay (5. September 2001)

thanx
genau das wollte ich wissen 
nich mehr, nich weniger


----------

